# Tape container



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Anyone remember when electrical tape came in a metal container? I found a Plymouth tape can in grandpa's garage stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, got three cans of 33 at a sale the other week. The underside of the cover has interesting and detailed instructions. The 33 also has a liner you peel back. Never realized it came that way originally. One of the instructions says to carry it in your shirt pocket during cool weather. What if your shirt doesn't have a pocket? I guess you're screwed. 110.3(B) violation for not having a pocket in your shirt. :laughing:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, got three cans of 33 at a sale the other week. The underside of the cover has interesting and detailed instructions. The 33 also has a liner you peel back. Never realized it came that way originally. One of the instructions says to carry it in your shirt pocket during cool weather. What if your shirt doesn't have a pocket? I guess you're screwed. 110.3(B) violation for not having a pocket in your shirt. :laughing:


I wonder if the metal can made it better or worse in hot weather when you leave it on the dash in the sun. It would be a bad thing to fumble that metal can out of the shirt pocket and on some live bus!


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

347sparky said:


> Anyone remember when electrical tape came in a metal container? I found a Plymouth tape can in grandpa's garage stuff.


I have used this very tape many times in my younger days. It was a premium tape similar to 88.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Old Scotch 33 tin


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, got three cans of 33 at a sale the other week. The underside of the cover has interesting and detailed instructions. The 33 also has a liner you peel back. Never realized it came that way originally. One of the instructions says to carry it in your shirt pocket during cool weather. What if your shirt doesn't have a pocket? I guess you're screwed. 110.3(B) violation for not having a pocket in your shirt. :laughing:


 
It was not very long ago that 95% of electricians always wore bibs or ****ie type uniforms. 

Still have any of that 1960's asbestos fiber reinforced tape around Marc?


----------

